# 5D Mk3 Save Images to one card and video to the other



## tkealey (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey all.. having trouble getting my camera setup the following way. I'd like video to shoot only to my 16GB CF card and I'd like to shoot Raw stills only to the 16GB SD HC card. So far i've been able to set it to shoot video only to the 16GB CF card.. unfortunately i've only been able to figure out how to shoot stills to both the CF and SD card at the same time. Is it possible to only shoot stills to the second memory card. Thanks!


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, the manual explains it pretty well.


----------

